# What Arrows do you shoot on your' Hoyt Satori



## BigD84 (Feb 17, 2019)

Just picked up a Hoyt 19" Satori with 50 pound limbs. Just curious what arrows other Satori guys like to use. Right now im looking at BEA(Ximpact with Ethics Archery SS insert/outsert) or Easton arrows, considered GT but hear they are made overseas(prefer US made and carbon arrows). Suggestions and current setups on spine,model etc are much appreciated.


----------



## ThreeWhiskey (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm currently using GT 500 with 45# limbs. I haven't tried any other arrows with it, but I would like to try some 400's.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

i have a 17" riser with 40 # medium limbs. drawing 47# at my draw length. I am shooting Easton 6mm axis 400s cut to 30", 75 grain brass insert and 125 grain tip with 3 4" feathers. tuned up real nice using a Bear Hair rest and the satori strike plate with no shims.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a 17" and try different limbs. I've used Centaur longbows, Dryad RCTX, Morrison Max 4s and even some TT Black Max wood glass. The one arrow that seems to work on all those different combos is the Easton Epic 600. I have also gotten GT 600s to fly out of most along with Beman Centershot 500s. Different limbs require so many different arrows. But that's the fun of ILF.


----------



## 4th (Dec 28, 2016)

Satori 17” 60# shorts 26.75 draw=55# I like Easton’s 340 Aftermath w/75g inserts 125 heads.


----------



## tegribogen (Sep 11, 2014)

ted nugent


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

19" Satori
40# limbs
gold tip traditionals, 125gr up front


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

21" Satori
55lbs
Axis 340 (10.3gpi)
125gr head


----------



## BigD84 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, seems most around 50# shoot 350/40ish spine. 40# for 400spine. I'm torn between the 2 spines but leaning towards 350 and if it's too stiff i can always play with the front weight to create more dynamic spine. Seems to be the smarter routw than getting a spine to weak that can't be fixed


----------

